# [JMAA] Best of the Best - Season 1: Furry Force



## JMAA (Oct 28, 2009)

Well, Christmas is near. As soon as X-Mas arrives, I'll have a new recopilatory album, this time, as for now, free of charge.
This album will include the best tracks I've ever made, chosen by FA itself. Today until a week, I'll start with Furry Force.
http://jmaa.bandcamp.com/album/furry-force





It's the very first album that made it from my experience in Last.fm and into Bandcamp. The tracks are random-themed as well, and they are:
1. Evil Escapism
2. We Stand Out (The Stock Audio)
3. Critical
4. Sandvich
5. Hoist the Gates of Hell

You, as a user of the FA forums, have to choose what will make it into the new recopilatory. The most voted wins the prize.
Let the voting begin! The voting ends in a week, *November 4th 2009*!


----------



## JMAA (Oct 29, 2009)

Thread fixed. I forgot the link.


----------



## JMAA (Oct 31, 2009)

C'mon, guys, just Sandvich? With just 1 vote and 4 days left I can't do anything! I need more feedback!


----------



## JMAA (Nov 3, 2009)

Nothing? Well, Sandvich then. On to the next album, in the next thread.
Mods, close this when you want.


----------

